# GT Dyno Nitro



## Rambler (May 23, 2021)

Does anyone have any idea on value? Not looking to get rich but don't want to give it away for free either if it has some value maybe due to the mag wheels or something. Just trying to figure out a fair asking price for listing it on an internet marketplace site. Thanks.


----------



## sworley (May 23, 2021)

$300 to $350. Mid school 90s BMX really hasn’t popped off yet...


----------



## pedal4416 (May 24, 2021)

sworley said:


> $300 to $350. Mid school 90s BMX really hasn’t popped off yet...



Mid school BMX is blowing up right now. Unfortunately Nitros have not caught on yet. To the right buyer (someone who had this bike as a kid) you could squeeze more out of it but I agree at about $300.


----------



## Rambler (May 24, 2021)

Thank you @sworley and @pedal4416 that's exactly what I was looking for, some sort of ballpark to tell my friend who is getting ready to sell it. Didn't even think it might be worth that much. I appreciate the help.


----------

